

Ask HN: How many angels read HN? - joshu

I'm mostly a product guy, but I'm an occasional angel too.<p>So, out of curiosity: reveal yourselves and talk a bit about what you look for in a startup.
======
joshu
I look for a team I like and a product that is what I think of as "market-
shaped" - a meetingplace for transactions, either financial or otherwise.

I also generally don't consider a company I wouldn't work at (are the founders
someone I would work for?) or a product I wouldn't work on.

------
mixmax
I could imagine that a lot of angels wouldn't want to reveal themselves here
in fear of being overrun by wannabe entrepreneurs. I'm sure there are quite a
few though. If I was an angel this is a place I would definitely watch.

~~~
joshu
I'm more interested in this place because of the methods exposed, the
technologies used, etc.

One thing I've learned about being an angel is you get to say No a whole lot.
So I'm not really afraid of being overrun.

~~~
mixmax
Out of curiosity, have you ever invested or do you know someone that invested
in a company from initial contact here on HN?

~~~
joshu
No. A lot of stuff here isn't really fundable. Some is too meh, some is too
bootstrappy (which is awesome, mind you) and some is too conflicty.

I'm in three YC companies so far, but I found them at YC, not here.

